# Paper towel for CA finish



## akingkubo (Mar 28, 2015)

Does anybody know a brand of paper towels that does not react to CA glue? I know there was one such brand but I forgot the name.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## wyone (Mar 28, 2015)

I just use the Bounty select a size sheets.  I have never had any issues and the smaller size means less waste for me


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 28, 2015)

wyone said:


> I just use the Bounty select a size sheets.  I have never had any issues and the smaller size means less waste for me



Me Too.  I cut the paper towel into small strips and get 6 or 8 from one select a size sheet.


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 28, 2015)

The blue paper shop towels from either Costco or Lowe's work for me.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 28, 2015)

Viva or blue shop towels from Walmart


----------



## magpens (Mar 28, 2015)

I buy blue shop towels from a tool store.  Sorry, don't know brand name.


----------



## Akula (Mar 28, 2015)

another vote for blue paper shop towels


----------



## wyone (Mar 28, 2015)

I do not use the blue shop towels to apply CA..  I think it is sort of overkill and I get just as good of a finish using standard paper towels.  That said, I use the blue towels at the end.  I was taught by a fellow turner on this site that to get a GORGEOUS finish, you use 2 applications of Meguires 105 followed by one of Meguires 205.  That is an auto polish used by auto body shops.  It takes virtually ALL of the minor scratches out of the finish.  The blue towels work much better for that because it is a rubbing compound type of application..  put on..  then with a clean section of towel polish it out..  The blue towels hold up much better to that


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Mar 28, 2015)

I used to use the blue shop towels, then I ran out of the 9,347 roll pack that I bought on Amazon, so I just switched to the Member's Mark select a size towels that I use in the kitchen. I think they work better for applying the finish, but the blue towels do work better for polishing.


----------



## MikeinSC (Mar 28, 2015)

I switched to the blue shop towels from Walmart. I had a big problem with the plain ol towels and the ca flashing off. In fact, the white paper towels would smoke a little and of course get stuck to my fingers and the blanks.. 

After reading about how the cellulose in the paper towels can cause the glue to flash off quicker than normal and that the blue ones have less or none at all, I made the switch. I've had zero problems with the shop towels as I did with bounty or anyone else. They don't flash off, no ridges from the dimples in the sheets, no lint, etc.

I cut them into strips just big enough to use for whatever I'm doing and the rolls last a long time for me. I don't even keep a white paper towel roll in the garage at all any more. Banned.


----------



## Ratimus (Mar 28, 2015)

Get yourself some of this stuff:
http://www.joann.com/foam-sheet-2mm-9inx12in-10pk/xprd821459.html#start=3

(get the white stuff) and cut it into 1" x 2" pieces. CA does not soak in or stick to the foam, so you use a lot less, have more working time to even out the finish, and there is no risk of lint or fibers getting into your finish.


----------



## Mike8850 (Mar 28, 2015)

I also use craft foam and wished I'd went to it years ago.
As Ryan said you'll use a lot less CA and have more working time.
The hardest part was learning to use just a small drop per coat.
I get mine at the dollar store.
Mike


----------



## Monty (Mar 28, 2015)

walshjp17 said:


> The blue paper shop towels from either Costco or Lowe's work for me.



I like the blue Scott towels. I use to get them at Lowe's, but when they switched to a store brand, they started smoking as soon as the CA touched them. My CA is too uneven when I used Bounty. My suggestion is to try several brands and see what works best for you.


----------



## akingkubo (Mar 28, 2015)

wyone said:


> I just use the Bounty select a size sheets.  I have never had any issues and the smaller size means less waste for me



I use Bounty too but it smokes and reacts to CA. I thought there are paper towels that does not smoke or is that a myth?


----------



## akingkubo (Mar 28, 2015)

MikeinSC said:


> I switched to the blue shop towels from Walmart. I had a big problem with the plain ol towels and the ca flashing off. In fact, the white paper towels would smoke a little and of course get stuck to my fingers and the blanks..
> 
> After reading about how the cellulose in the paper towels can cause the glue to flash off quicker than normal and that the blue ones have less or none at all, I made the switch. I've had zero problems with the shop towels as I did with bounty or anyone else. They don't flash off, no ridges from the dimples in the sheets, no lint, etc.
> 
> I cut them into strips just big enough to use for whatever I'm doing and the rolls last a long time for me. I don't even keep a white paper towel roll in the garage at all any more. Banned.



Hmmm. I might have to try on this. Thanks Mike and everybody for your response!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 28, 2015)

akingkubo said:


> wyone said:
> 
> 
> > I just use the Bounty select a size sheets.  I have never had any issues and the smaller size means less waste for me
> ...




It is paper. Treat CA glue as a fire starter so do not leave wet CA towels laying around. Some people dump them in a bucket of water. Blue shop towels from walmart for applying and Viva for polishing. Been doing that for years. People that have trouble with ridges and things are not applying correctly 2 or 3 swipes back and forth across the blank and walk away. Many videos out there how to do this.


----------



## Monty (Mar 28, 2015)

John, not saying it can't happen, but I've never heard of a fire started by CA and a paper towel. I personally have taken some white paper towels that start to smoke when CA hits them, drenched them with CA and accelerator and have never had them ignite.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Mar 28, 2015)

Once I used the craft foam I never went back to towels, though I don't use the BLO method.


----------



## Souths1der (Mar 28, 2015)

l also use the blue shop towels (Scotts) from Home Depot.  I cut them up into small strips (16 per towel).  The 6 roll pack last a long time.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 28, 2015)

Monty said:


> John, not saying it can't happen, but I've never heard of a fire started by CA and a paper towel. I personally have taken some white paper towels that start to smoke when CA hits them, drenched them with CA and accelerator and have never had them ignite.




I would not want to be the one that says it can't. If it creates smoke you know the rest. You have no idea what people do. I have read some crazy things on this site of what people do or attempt to do. Sometimes I sit here and just shake my head.  Throw that smoking paper towel on a towel that has acetone on it from just wiping a blank down or who knows what else is used. There are many people on here that all they do is read and do not comment. So a word of warning hey that is on me. Do not heed it that is on you or them. I too have never heard of it happening but there is a lot of things i never read about. Take it for what it is worth. Better to be safe than sorry.  I am not creating a story or a panic but just throwing it out there.


----------



## Notscottish (Mar 29, 2015)

I use bathroom tissue and it works well for me.  Have never had it stick to the pen.


----------



## MrBassMan (Mar 29, 2015)

For me, the reaction depends on the brand CA glue I'm using. Special T and Woodcraft CA finishing kit Glues don't react so violently....but the Bob Smith CA reacts instantly and melts right thru my latex gloves


----------

